# Best cinematic preset libraries for virtual synths?



## Pier (Aug 20, 2020)

What are some of the best third party cinematic presets for Zebra, Dune, or any other virtual synth?

I'm looking for some sound design inspiration, but most of the stuff I find is for EDM.

The only sound design company focused on cinematic presets I've found is this one:



Sonic Underworld – Cinematic Sound Design



Edit:

Here is the compiled list.

- Arovane
- Hollo Sound
- Luftrum
- Man Makes Noise
- Mercury
- MIDIssonance
- Patchpool
- PulseSetter
- Sonic Underworld
- Sound Author
- Sound Dust
- The Unfinished
- Tom Wolfe
- Very Loud Indeed
- Whatabaudio

I've added some sites that weren't mentioned and taken the liberty to add my own (Mercury)


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 20, 2020)

The Unfinished, Luftrum, MIDIsonance and Man makes noise are great.


----------



## Pier (Aug 20, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> The Unfinished, Luftrum, MIDIsonance and Man makes noise are great.



Thanks these are all great!


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 20, 2020)

You can add Pulsesetter to this list:






Soundset Archives | PulseSetter-Sounds







pulsesetter-sounds.com


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 20, 2020)

Tom Wolfe, as well. 
https://www.tomwolfe.co.uk/


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 20, 2020)

Patchpool (Simon Stockhausen) for a wealth of different synths and reverbs. Also Richard Devine does a lot of great stuff on a plethora of synths as well. Both have done awesome sound design for Falcon2.


----------



## zvenx (Aug 20, 2020)

My favourite.









Sound Author


Follow me for updates on what I am creating.




gumroad.com




rsp


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 20, 2020)

zvenx said:


> My favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! His sounds for Bazille are the best out there!


----------



## Pier (Aug 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes! His sounds for Bazille are the best out there!



Woah


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 21, 2020)

josef hollo


----------



## brek (Aug 21, 2020)

Pier said:


> The only sound design company focused on cinematic presets I've found is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic Underworld – Cinematic Sound Design



Are they affiliated with the Unfinished, or do they just share the same design aesthetic?


----------



## Pier (Aug 21, 2020)

brek said:


> Are they affiliated with the Unfinished, or do they just share the same design aesthetic?



It must be a coincidence.


----------



## arovane (Aug 21, 2020)

i can't judge whether it's the best cinematic presets but here is a bit of self promotion: http://arovane-soundshop.com best find out for yourself. 

personally i think the hive presets fit this genre best.


----------



## arovane (Aug 21, 2020)

currently i am working on a new soundset for hive2. here's a audio teaser


----------



## Pier (Aug 21, 2020)

arovane said:


> i can't judge whether it's the best cinematic presets but here is a bit of self promotion: http://arovane-soundshop.com best find out for yourself.
> 
> personally i think the hive presets fit this genre best.



You should put demos of your products in the shop. If you hadn't put the track to Soundcloud I wouldn't have beeb able to listen to your stuff.


----------



## arovane (Aug 21, 2020)

i will do so. this is just a teaser for the vi members. i posted it also over at kvr. for the official release you'll find all the informations, audio examples and a video walktrough on my shop webiste.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 21, 2020)

There’s so much stuff out there. I recently bought The Unfinished Colossus 1 - 4 for Omnisphere 2. Amazing starting point for tweaking my own stuff.


----------



## arovane (Aug 21, 2020)

that's true. i own some zebra2 soundsets from the unfinished, brilliant stuff!


----------



## arovane (Aug 21, 2020)

if you are looking for quite unusual sounds, take a look here https://www.sound-dust.com/cluster "Stunningly beautiful slow organic pads, deep complex basses, chaotic and viscous throbs, FM and analog drumkits, dusty modelled keyboards, warped alien leads, glorious dissonant evolutions and arps a plenty." i can approve that.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Aug 22, 2020)

brek said:


> Are they affiliated with the Unfinished, or do they just share the same design aesthetic?



The guy behind Sonic Underworld started off as a demo writer for The Unfinished, then started his own thing a few years ago.


----------



## Thudinthenight (Aug 22, 2020)

Pier said:


> Woah




Such a good sounding synth, I play with the demo occasionally. It’s too bad I can’t stand virtual patch cables!


----------



## Pier (Aug 22, 2020)

Thudinthenight said:


> Such a good sounding synth, I play with the demo occasionally. It’s too bad I can’t stand virtual patch cables!



I had it for a couple of years telling myself I would learn how to use it... and I never did. Ended up selling it on KVR.

There's an almost free version (I think it costs like $5) called Bazille CM which is very similar but more limited.









BazilleCM: Little modular monster


BazilleCM: Little modular monster



u-he.com


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 22, 2020)

arovane said:


> if you are looking for quite unusual sounds, take a look here https://www.sound-dust.com/cluster "Stunningly beautiful slow organic pads, deep complex basses, chaotic and viscous throbs, FM and analog drumkits, dusty modelled keyboards, warped alien leads, glorious dissonant evolutions and arps a plenty." i can approve that.


+1 for Cluster. Pendle made the most unique sound set! Also, Tarot, Hacke's free set for Hive is amazing!


----------



## Pier (Mar 19, 2021)

I've added the compiled list in the OP.


----------

